# Viper 5706 2-Way Remote Will Not Sound When Alarm Sound



## dsftht (Feb 18, 2018)

Friends,
My Viper 5706 two way remote does not sound when the alarm goes off. I do have the alarm set to "NOT" chirp when arming and disarming. The two does not seem to be related to me.

Is this a settings issue or how do I diagnose the problem?
Sincerely
dsftht


----------

